# every gardian needs a herder



## bucknercrestfarm (Sep 30, 2011)

Ive been raising great pyrs for a while now and now austrian cattle dogs for a year. were we are in northwest washington we have cyots bears cougers bob cats eagles and voltures. My pyrs come morning are dead on there feet! we have 75 head of hog 5 cows and growing 5 horses big herd of barbado sheep a herd of dairy goats rabbits turkeys ducks chickens the list gose on. we finally invested in a heelers and to my delight the are taking much work off my pyrs! they keep my livestock away from the fence lines that the gardians are working my dogs are not so wore out during the day they are an amazing team! so all who have or are considering large gardians consider a herding dog to they work togeather and its a natural conection for them


----------



## watchdogps (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmm...it doesnt often work that way. I'm glad yours get along, but many LGDs will not tolerate herdng dogs, or I should say will not tolerate dogs herding! Herding is chasing and an LGD doesnt like their flocks chased! Many LGD owners have to put the guardians up before they can herd their animals with dogs.


----------

